# Singapore - Research-Based Jobs



## Jetlag (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm exploring Far East options and Singapore is top of the list. Recently graduated as a PhD in law in the UK and want to discover more about what kind of research opportunities are out there in Singapore. Thanks


----------

